# Feather casting.......



## bald9eagle (Oct 26, 2013)

Can anyone answer.....can wild turkey feathers be used? I've read about not using certain feathers due to legality issues. (eagle, songbird, hawk, etc) 

My wife is trying her hand at feather blanks. I would love to get some insight into making these things but it seems like a well kept secret. I have no desire in selling them. I would really just love to make some out of turkey feathers for my hunting buddies.

I know I will get some better answers over on IAP but I just registered and I'm waiting for the okay to post.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey eagle appears you have a cross country runner in the family. Wild turkey can be cast I have some that were sold to me that came from JohnU (very well known feather caster). As to casting I'm the wrong guy to give advice since I find it easier to just buy them. Hope that helps a bit and look forward to seeing the wifey's work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 27, 2013)

The short answer is yes, I learned awhile back from my Natural History professor that you are required to have certain paperwork (permits) to be in possession of bird feathers, I believe it was the Migratory Bird Act that cover the majority of these regulations. This is to prevent the killing of bird for their plumage. (Why the Passenger Pigeon went extinct) This is covered by federal law and there is a process to applying for permission to collect and own feathers (ALWAYS) carry this paperwork on you, it actually saved my professors butt when he was questioned by a Fish and Game officer when he was found to have multiple feathers in his possession. Start here.

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/about/faqs/birds/feathers.htm


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2013)

Unless the turkey feathers are quite small and pliable they will be difficult to attach to the pen tube. 

Les


----------

